# Help identifying AC noise please



## Edfgc (Nov 17, 2020)

Does anyone have an idea on what this noise could be coming from my GE AHD06LZ?

(Warning headphone users it is loud!)





__





SndUp | Post info


Record, upload, share! SndUp is a social network, for audio! We enable you to upload audio clips and share them with the world. Sharing your talent is simple!



sndup.net






Not sure if I need to return the unit or not.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

This site is for HVAC Professionals.

You may want to post the noise and your question at our sister site. DIYCHATROOM


----------

